# שמלה לבנה לאורחות בחתונה



## דרדסית85 (30/6/14)

שמלה לבנה לאורחות בחתונה 
אז חברה סיפרה לי שהיא הייתה בחתונה בה היתה אורחת שבאה עם שמלה לבנה,הכלה ממש ממש התרגזה (היה לי עצוב בשבילה,באמת,חבל על הרגשות השליליים ביום כזה שמח)

בהתחלה לא הבנתי מה הביג דיל-ברור שמזהים מי זו הכלה,אז אף אחת לא באמת יכולה לגנוב לה את הפוקוס. ואז חשבתי שוב-אני למשל מתכוונת להתאפר ולהסתרק ממש ממש עדין (טעם אישי+חתונה צהריים),והשמלה שלי לא מפוארת,או מנופחת,אלא שמלת מקסי לבנה עם עיטורים...ככה שאם זה ייקרה אצלי,בהחלט יש סיכוי שיתבלבלו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (זה בסדר,זה רק מוסיף ללחץ,לא נורא,הכל בסדר)

אז מה דעתכן? גם לכן זה היה מפריע ולמה? האם גם כלות שהתחתנו בשמלה יותר נסיכותית ומפוארת ירעו בעין לא יפה אם מישהי תגיע בלבן?


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)

לי זה היה צורם, אולי אני טאצ'י אבל עובדה 
יש לי שתי חתונות בספטמבר וכבר ראיתי כשהלכתי לקניות, שמלות משגעות בלבן ושמנת ולמרות שהן ממש לא היו כלתיות וממש כן לטעמי אפילו לא שקלתי לקנות אותן.

זה לא נהוג ויש לכך סיבה, לא חושבת שיש אחת שבאה לחתונה שלי בלבן- ואני לא מתכוונת להיות האחת הזו שאולי חלילה תפגע ברגשות הכלה או בבולטות של הלבן שלה..


----------



## דרדסית85 (30/6/14)

פעם בכלל לא הבנתי למה שזה יצרום, 
ועכשיו כשאני כלה עתידית פתאום זה מתיישב איפשהו בראש ומציק,יחד עם רשימת האסונות שיכולים לקרות בחתונה


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)

לא יקרה כלום דרדסית! איפה החתונה? ומתי?


----------



## דרדסית85 (30/6/14)

אחוזת מרגו,10.10


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)

תמיד סקרן אותי - זהירות שאלה חצופה - משלמים 
תוספת רצינית על תאריך כזה?

אחלה תאריך שבעולםםםםםםםםםם וווופ וווופ!! איזה כיף!!


----------



## דרדסית85 (30/6/14)

זה בסדר,תרגישי חופשי לשאול 
האמת שהמצחיק הוא שאפילו קיבלתי הנחה! כן כן,הנחה על התאריך
הוא בחול המועד סוכות,אסור להתחתן הילכתית בתאריך הזה,היות ואנחנו מתחתנים אזרחית אז קיבלנו הנחה קטנה (עדיף מאשר שהמקום יישאר להם ריק...)

זה יוצא יומיים אחרי היומולדת שלי


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)

טו-אוב!


----------



## elinoket (1/7/14)

אמנם במקרה הזה 
היא שילמה פחות כי זה תאריך בעייתי הלכתית

אבל כן, על תאריכים "הרמוניים" משלמים יותר (ולמה לא שיש פריירים שישלמו את זה?)
במיוחד כאלה כמו 11.12.13
11.11.11 וכ"ו


----------



## Princess Lotta (1/7/14)

אנחנו התחתנו ב25.3.14 
סתם כי זה היה מהתאריכים האחרונים הפנויים שנשארו לעדן על המים במרץ, אבל אח"כ שמנו לב שיש לנו 12345 בתאריך

אני בטוחה שאנחנו היחידים ששמו לב, אגב.


----------



## spoilyourselfday (30/6/14)

קטע עם הנשים האלה.... 
אישית אני לא מבינה למה שמישהי תופיע בחתונה של מישהי אחרת בשמלה לבנה - באמת שלא. גם לא שמנת וגם לא ורוד בהיר שנראה בתאורת ערב הרבה פעמים כמו לבן...בחתונה שלי היו לי 3 אורחות שבאו בלבן/שמנת. יאמר שבחתונה עצמה זה הדבר האחרון שעניין אותי- לא שמתי לב בכלל. כשקיבלנו את התמונות ראיתי... זה לא שהתעצבנתי או משהו. היה ברור מי הייתה הכלה באירוע (אומנם הייתה לי שמלה בגזרה ישרה אבל היא הייתה נוצצת קצת וכולה תחרה) שלנו ובינניו לא די בשמלה לבנה כדי להראות כלה. אני פשוט באמת חושבת שזה לא מנומס ולא ברור לי מה הנשים/בנות האלה בדיוק חושבות לעצמן...- אגב, רוב הסיכויים שהן פשוט לא חושבות...

חתונת שישי היא כנראה מקרה קצת שונה- אנשים באים בלבוש הרבה יותר casual. אישית אני תמיד חשה קצת overdressed כשאני הולכת לחתונות שישי כי אני אוהבת להגיע בשמלות (צבעוניות!). לכן, גם אם תהיי כלה ממש עדינה (מה שגם מאוד מתאים לקונספט של שישי צהריים) לדעתי יהיה ברור מי הכלה  
אני בכל אופן מאחלת לך שתהיי כ"כ בעננים שלא תשימי לב מי לובשת מה.....


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)




----------



## דרדסית85 (30/6/14)

אמא של החתן קנתה משהו ממש בהיר 
אין לי כח להתווכח איתה על זה אפילו...

אני מסכימה שלא קל להתבלבל מי הכלה,אבל אם מישהי קונה שמלת מקסי לבנה,מתאפרת ומסתרקת,אפילו בכוחות עצמה,לעין בלתי מיומנת היא יכולה להיראות כלתית...
מצד שני,אין לאן ללבוש שמלות לבנות בארץ,אני מתה על הצבע הזה אבל הפולניה שבי תמיד לוחשת שהוא לא פרקטי


----------



## arapax (30/6/14)

מי שזה מפריע לה 
זה יפריע לה בלי קשר לפאר של השמלה שלה. לי אישית זה לא הזיז, אחותי לבשה שמלה לבנה עם הדפס צבעוני, ובחרנו אותה יחד. כלות קורנות בערב חתונתן, בלי קשר לאיפור, לבגדים ולשיער. אף אחד לא יתבלבל.


----------



## Princess Lotta (30/6/14)

גם לי לא היה מזיז שמלה לבנה עם הדפס כלשהו 
וודאי צבעוני...הבנתי שמדובר על שמלות חלקות..


----------



## arapax (30/6/14)

ושוב, מי שזה מפריע לה וגו'  
אחותי גם היתה מאופרת ומסורקת ובאופן כללי היא מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכבר נתקלתי בכאלה שחטפו טיקים בעין גם משמלות עם הדפס, או שמלות פסטל באופן כללי...


----------



## ani88 (30/6/14)

נראה לי מנומס 
לא חושבת שהייתי חוטפת עצבים מזה

גם בחתונה של קייט אחותה לבשה לבן, ואף אחד לא התבלבל בזהות הכלה


----------



## ani88 (30/6/14)

*לא מנומס, כמובן


----------



## ronitvas (30/6/14)

אני התחתנתי עם ירוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל לי ממש לא מפריע נושא הלבוש. פה בארצות הברית יש כלות שבוחרות שמלות לבנות לשושבינות שלהן, אבל יש גם כלות שחוטפות את הג'ננה כשמישהי מגיעה בלבן.
מעתיקה קטע מהפוסט שכתבתי:

האורחת שמגיעה בלבן - מה היא חושבת לעצמה?
איך להגיב?
אישית, אני לא מאלה שמפריע להם איך האורחים מגיעים. שמחה שהגיעו לחגוג איתי ולא מתעניינת באיך שהבנות באירוע נראות או מה הן לובשות. אבל, אני גם מבינה את הצד האחר. למרות שאף אחד לא מתבלבל ויודע היטב מיהי הכלה (גם אם יש עוד כמה עם שמלות לבנות), יש לעיתים רגישות בנושא. אם את חושבת שהעניין ממש יפריע לך, כדאי שתגידי. בטוח שאת יכולה להגיד למעגל הקרוב אליך  (למרות שזה עדיין לא מכסה לצערך את המעגל הנרחב), הם גם אלה שיהיו יותר סביבך. אם את מתחתנת בקיץ, הסבירות גבוהה יותר שתהיינה בנות עם מחלצות לבנות. באירוע עצמו הייתי בוחרת לא להתייחס לנושא. חבל להתבאס ולהרוס לעצמך – התמקדי בשמח ועל תתני לדברים פשוטים להעכיר לך את האווירה!

http://citrusim.blogspot.com/2014/05/blog-post_22.html


----------



## d a s t (1/7/14)

יו... בדיוק חשבתי על זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פעם ראשונה ששמעתי שאסור לבוא בלבן לחתונה חשבתי לעצמי - איזו שטות! ברור שיודעים מי הכלה. הרי כולם מכירים אותה. 
אבל, עכשיו כשאני מתחתנת אני כבר ממש לא חושבת ככה! גם אני מתחתנת בשישי בצהריים, ורציתי שמלה קצרה ומאוד לא כלתית ובהתחלה חיפשתי שמלה לבנה סתם בחנויות כמו קסטרו ופתאום הבנתי שיש מצב שמישהי אפילו תבוא עם אותה שמלה כמוני... בסוף מצאתי שמלה שאני אקח לתופרת. אבל אני חייבת להודות שזה מאוד מטריד אותי (לא ברור למה! זה ממש לא עניין רציונאלי)
הייתי לפני שבוע בחתונה שנייה (של זוג גרושים) ומישהי שם לבשה שמנת, ועם מלא תחרה, וזו לגמרי שמלה שאני הייתי שוקלת ללבוש לחתונה שלי. הכלה אמנם לבשה כחול, אבל אני אמרתי לאחות של בן זוגי שזה ממש לא לעניין שהבחורה באה עם שמלה לבנה כזו. ואז היא אמרה שזו לא שמלה לבנה, אלא שמנת ושהיא שקלה לקנות שמלה בצבע הזה לחתונה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  אבל היא מבינה שלא כדאי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז מאוד הופתעתי שחושבים ששמנת זה לא לבן... המון שמלות כלה הן בצבע שמנת!
לא ברור לי למה זה מפריע לי, אבל זה מאוד.... אבל גם אני רוצה לקוות שאם זה יקרה לי אני לא אשים לב וזה לא יעניין אותי


----------



## זחלולית 19 (1/7/14)

אצלי הייתה מישהי בלבן 
או יותר נכון - תכלת ממש ממש בהיר.
הרבה אנשים העירו לי על זה אבל בסופו של דבר מדובר בנערה בת 16, היא אמנם לא נראית בת 16 אבל אני בטוחה שלא הייתה כוונה שלילית מאחורי העניין. 

החלטתי לא לעשות מזה ביג דיל ומה שהחלטתי זה מה שהיה.

אני לחלוטין חושבת שזה חוסר רגישות לעשות דבר כזה אבל צריך גם לקחת דברים בפרופורציה. אם מישהי לא דפקה באמת שמלת כלה לאירוע שלי אני לא חושבת שיש לי סיבה לצאת משלוותי.


----------



## Fufu The Girl (1/7/14)

אצלי בת דודה שלי לבשה לבן! 
בחתונות של חברים / חברות שלי ממש הפריע לי לראות אורחים בלבן.
בחתונה שלי פחות התייחסתי לנושא, פשוט זה לא עניין אותי... הייתי בהיי כזה מטורף, שזה היה דבר ממש שולי.

בסופו של דבר, המוזמנים שלך יודעים שאת הכלה, וזה שחברה / בת דודה תגיע עם שמלה לבנה לא ממש יגנוב לך את הפוקוס.
במקרה הכי גרוע... תבקשי ממישהי/ו לשפוך עליה יין אדום... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (סתם! זה היה בצחוק!!!)


----------



## דרדסית85 (1/7/14)

אני עדיין לא סגורה על למה זה מפריע לי 
אולי בגלל שאני לא מתכוונת להתגנדר יותר מידי...?


----------



## Fufu The Girl (1/7/14)

יכול להיות... 
אבל את לא צריכה להתגנדר מדי, אני מבטיחה לך שגם בלי יותר מדי איפור ושטויות, את תיהיי הכי זוהרת בעולם!
וגם אם כל האורחים בחתונה ילבשו לבן, ישר ידעו מי זאת הכלה.

בכל מקרה, גם אם מישהי תבוא בלבן (וזה עדיין לא משהו בטוח... סתם ספקולציה), קחי את זה בהכי סבבה, חבל לבזבז על זה אנרגיה..


----------



## דרדסית85 (1/7/14)

אמא שלו תבוא בלבן... 
אני בטוחה שהיא עשתה זאת בכוונה,אבל נו,שוין,לא איכפת לי


----------



## Fufu The Girl (2/7/14)

את מזכירה לי... 
פעם הייתי בחתונה, שהכלה ואמא שלה היו נראות בול אבל בול אותו דבר!!
עשו להן את אותה תסרוקת, אותו איפור, הכלה כמובן לבשה לבן, אבל האמא לבשה אפור בהיר (אותה שמלה, אבל פחות נפוחה).

כל מה שאני זוכרת מהחתונה הזאת זה שחשבתי שהאמא ממש פתטית... אין לי מילה אחרת לדבר הזה!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (1/7/14)

שמלה לבנה 
זה לא מקובל/ מנומס שאורחת מגיעה לחתונה עם שמלה לבנה (גם אם השמלה קצרה).
אני חושבת שזה דיי נדיר המיקרים בהם אורחות מגיעות לחתונות עם שמלות לבנות (ואם כן, זה לא מתוך רוע..., אלא מחוסר תשומת לב), הרבה פעמים גם שמלות בגווני הורוד/ אפרסק/ תכלת.. בחתונת לילה ובתאורה של חתונה, ניראות לבנות (בתמונות בעיקר).
בדר"כ הכלה שמה לב לזה רק בתמונות ולא בחתונה עצמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וטוב שכך.
צריך להבליג ולא לבזבז על זה מחשבה/ אנרגייה.
אף אחד לא התבלבל מי הכלה. כולם באו בשבילך, ובאותו ערב את והחתן במרכז, (ולא איזה אורחת אקראית שלבושה בהיר..)

מה עם החתנים? הרבה אורחים לבושים מהודר כמו החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את תהיי מהממת בחתונה והמון מזל טוב!


----------



## חפצי13 (1/7/14)

יצא לי לראות כמה פעמים נשים עם שמלות לבנות 
בחתונות (ואני לא מדברת על הכלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בעיניי זה כל כך פתטי - ממש קריאה לתשומת לב.
לא חושבת שזה היה מפריע לי, ויותר מזה, גם אם מישהו יתבלבל ויחשוב שמישהי אחרת היא הכלה - מן הסתם זה לא מישהו שמכיר את הזוג  (בטח חבר מהעבודה של אחד ההורים) - ואז למי אכפת?!


----------



## c love1 (1/7/14)

זה פשוט לא לעניין. 
אין הרבה מה להוסיף לזה האמת..יש קודים וכללים בעולם ואחד מהם ( כן , כן! ) זה לא לבוא עם שמלה לבנה לחתונה..ואם כל הצבעים שקיימים זו לא משימה מסובכת - נימוס בסיסי.


----------



## elinoket (1/7/14)

לא-באים-עם-שמלה-לבנה-לחתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם לא עם חולצה/חצאית או מכנס לבנים! למרות שאלה עוד יכולים להסלח, תלוי בהקשר ובפאר של הבגד...

זה ידוע שלבן זה הצבע של הכלה וזה היום שלה והיא היחידה שאמורה להיות עם לבן!
זה בכלל לא קשור להאם יתבלבלו בינה לבין האורחת
זה עניין של זה שהיום הוא שלה וביום הזה הצבע הלבן, הטהור אם תרצו, שייך לה

בעיני מי שמגיעה על לבן היא פשוט זו** או פשוט חסרת טאקט ברמות!!!

בחתונה שלי אחותו של החתן!! הגיע על חולצה לבנה!! ולא סתם חולצה, חולצה כזאת ארוכה עם תחרה מרשימה מאוד.
אני אישית רציתי להרוג אותה! למרות שנראה שהיא באמת עשתה את זה סתם מטימטום ולא מרוע כי היא ממש שמחה בשבילנו....

מה אני אגיד לכן... מקווה שהחולצה לפחות נהרסה לה בכביסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז למי שלא הבינה - לא באים עם לבן לחתונה


----------



## Princess Lotta (1/7/14)




----------



## c love1 (1/7/14)

חולצה?? 
נסחפת..שמלה עוד הייתי מבינה אבל חולצה? מכנס? לקרוא למישהי זו** שבאה לשמח אותך והייתה חלק מהאורחים שלך זו פשוט תת רמה. חבל בשבילך שאת מרגישה ככה וכנראה שזה נובע מחוסר הבטחון שלך..


----------



## elinoket (1/7/14)

אני לא מבינה מאיפה הנועזות 
לקרוא לדברי תת רמה ולקבוע שאני חסרת ביטחון אבל אשריך כמו שאומרים....

מין הסתם שמכנס זה עוד נסבל (וגם היו אצלי אורחות עם מכנס לבן ולא הרגשתי כלפיהן כמו כלפי אחות החתן - אולי זה כי יש לי מטען כלפיה בלי קשר), אבל כן אני חושבת שלבוא עם חולצה או חצאית לבנה (ועל אחת כמה וכמה שמלה) לבנה זה חוצפה ולא מכבד.
אני זוכרת בצעירותי שרציתי ללבוש חצאית לבנה לחתונה ואמא שלי אמרה לי שזה לא יאה (כי עוד לא ידעתי את זה אז)

מפה ועד להגיד שזה תת רמה... נראה לי שקצת נסחפת.....


----------



## elinoket (1/7/14)

*גיסתו של החתן


----------



## c love1 (1/7/14)

לקרוא לאחות של בעלך זונה/מטומטמת? 
ואחרי זה להגיד שמי שבאה עם לבן זה חוצפה ולא מכבד.. seriously???

לדעתי הרבה יותר "לא מכבד" זה לקלל ולנבל את הפה ! ואת עוד אומרת שהמסכנה ממש שמחה בשבילכם...בטוח הייתה שמחה פחות אם הייתה יודעת מה את חושבת עליה.


----------



## elinoket (2/7/14)

תקשיבי 
את ממש לא יודעת מה הלך הדברים בנינו
היא ממש לא מסכנה ולמעשה היא בן אדם די רע ואגואיסט
כפי שציינתי זה עצבן במיוחד כי זאת היא ואני ממש לא אוהבת אותה בלשון המעטה וכל המשפחה של הבחור לא אוהבת אותה (היא אישתו של אחיו, לא א
לא שאני חייבת לך איזה הסבר אבל  פשוט ציירת אותה כמו מלאכית ואותי
כנבלה אז רציתי להעמיד את הדברים על דיוקם.

ועדין בלי קשר אני חושבת שזה חוצפה לבוא בלבוש לבן וזאת זכותי. למה את פשוט לא יכולה לקבל את זה?


----------



## fluppster (2/7/14)

דווקא עם זה אני לא מסכימה 
אבל כנראה שזה כבר אינדיבידואלי. בחתונות רבות ראיתי אורחות שלבשו חולצה לבנה עם חצאית צבעונית או להיפך, וגם לי יצא ללבוש שילוב כזה בכמה חתונות. תמיד מדברים על לא ללבוש "שמלה לבנה", בד"כ לא נכנסים לדקויות של ללבוש פריט לבוש לבן עם פריט צבעוני וכ"ו. ללבוש חולצה לבנה וחצאית שחורה למשל, זה לא כלתי. ללבוש שמלה לבנה, גם אם היא פשוטה, זה כבר כלתי.....


----------



## elinoket (3/7/14)

כן אני מבינה מה את אומרת... 
אבל היה בה משהו כלתי.. לא יכולה להסביר את זה, אבל חברות שהיו הסכימו איתי

בשורה התחתונה זה לא באמת משנה, מה שהיה היה וזה לא הטריד אותי אחרי הכעס הראשוני... התעסקתי בשמחה שלי ושל בעלי


----------



## חפצי13 (1/7/14)

החולצה נהרסה לה בכביסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרגת אותי
אבל באמת שזה לא כזה סיפור, ה"יום" של הכלה - קשור אליה בלבד, זה לא אומר שצריך לצפות שכל העולם ואחותו (שלבשה חולצה לבנה) - צריכים להיות סובבים סביב הכלה, או סביב הזוג שמתחתן -קצת פרופורציות.
בכלל, באופן כללי, אני סולדת לחלוטין מכל הכלות (או הזוגות) שחושבות שבגלל שהן מתחתנות - העולם עוצר מלכת.
אתן מתחתנות, ואני בטוחה שהאנשים היקרים לכן שמחים ומתרגשים בשבילכן מאוד - אבל כל אחד ממשיך בשגרה שלו, עם החיים שלו, ועם הבעיות היומיומיות - וקצת צניעות וקצת פרופורציה - זה לא אומר שכל העולם צריך להתרכז רק בכן מהרגע שהתארסתן ועד אחרי ירח הדבש.
אז גם אם הייתה איזו בחורה חסרת טקט וביטחון עצמי שלבשה לבן בחתונה שלכן - לא על זה תקום ותיפול חתונה.
אגב, את זה אומרת כלה שלוקחת בחשבון שיש מצב שגם בחתונה שלה - תהיה מישהי שתלבש לבן מלבדה. SO WHAT?


----------



## elinoket (1/7/14)

סבבה כל אחד והדגשים שלו... 
אני לא מצפה שכל העולם יעצר מלכת, רק מצפה שמישהי (ועוד מדרגה ראשונה) תכבד אותי ואת המנהג המאוד מאוד ידוע של לא ללבוש לבן בחתונה....

האמת שסביר להניח שזה עצבן אותי במיוחד כי אני די שונאת אותה חחחח היו עוד אורחות עם חולצה לבנה וחייבת להודות שזה הפריע לי פחות


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/7/14)

דוגמה לשמלה - לגיטימית לחתונה או לא? 
פשוט בדיוק הייתה לי התלבטות כזו לפני כמה ימים


----------



## c love1 (1/7/14)

לגיטימי לחלוטין.


----------



## Princess Lotta (1/7/14)

ברור


----------



## חפצי13 (1/7/14)

לדעתי לגיטימי 
אבל אל תלכי על זה אם את לא סגורה על התגובה של הכלה


----------



## Princess Lotta (1/7/14)

אבל זה עם הדפס גדול, ולא כלתי בעליל!


----------



## חפצי13 (1/7/14)

צודקת, בגלל זה אמרתי שזה לגיטימי 
אבל כלות, כמו כלות, מאבדות את שפיותן לקראת החתונה שלהן, חלקן מאבדות את השפיות באופן זמני, חלקן לצמיתות - ככה או ככה, עדיף להימנע מזה כי היא עוד עלולה ליפול על כלה ששפיות ממנה והלאה - סתם להסתכסך בשביל שמלה?
אלא אם היא מכירה את הכלה מקרוב ויודעת שזה לא יזיז לה - שתלך על זה, שמלה יפה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (1/7/14)




----------



## delma (4/7/14)

אז שתתאפס על עצמה 
המלעונה. לא לכל קריז צריך להענות ולהתכופף.


----------



## elinoket (2/7/14)

לגיטימי לחלוטין 
וזה בא מאחת שממש מקפידה על המנהג (כפי שאולי קראת בתחילת השרשור


----------



## PooKiPsiT (2/7/14)

סבבה, תודה לכן.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/7/14)

גם אצלי היתה מישהי בלבן 
הבחור אמר שכשהיא תתחתן אני אגיע בשמלה לבנה והוא בחליפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סתם, זה ממש בקטנה. לא היה ביג דיל מבחינתי. אבל זה כן נראה לי לא מנומס אם את לא מכירה את הכלה ויודעת שזה לא יפריע לה (והיא לא הכירה אותי).


----------



## ליליאורגר (1/7/14)

האחיינית בת ה 12 שלי לבשה שמלה לבנה 
עם נצנצים ותחרה, והיא היתה כזו מתוקה!
קצת לפני החתונה כששאלתי אותה מה היא תלבש היא שאלה אותי נבוכה לגמרי אם יפריע לי שהיא תלבש שמלה לבנה.
והיא אמרה שהיא שואלת אם בטוח לא אכפת לי כי היא לא רוצה להיות יותר יפה ממני ביום החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נתתי לה את ברכתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אמנם אם מישהי אחרת הייתה לובשת שמלה כזו, ודאי הייתי כועסת. השמלה שלה, על מישהי מבוגרת יותר יכולה להראות כלתית.


----------



## Princess Lotta (2/7/14)

איזה קסם של תמונה!!


----------



## LOLI152 (2/7/14)

איזה מתוקות!! 
ויפהפיות! 

אצלנו נהוג שהשושבינות+כל מי שמתחת לגיל 14 יכולה ללבוש לבן. כי זה מתוק כשזה בקטן


----------



## סאטורן1 (2/7/14)

יש לי שמלה די נסיכותית, ועדיין יפריע 
באמת שאלה טובה למה... אבל אני מניחה שבחתונה עצמה אני לא אשים לב מה אנשים אחרים לובשים.


----------



## thunderstorm (2/7/14)

תגידו, לא הגזמתן?... 
ברצינות רגע.
קראתי את כל השרשור, ובחיי שאני בשוק מחלק מהתגובות. זה לא נאמר כדי להעליב, אבל מה עם קצת פרופורציות?...

אני לא לבשתי לבן בחתונה שלי. זה גם היה כתוב מראש על ההזמנה, ועדיין הייתה חברה ששאלה אותי אם זה יפריע לי שהיא תלבש שמלה בצבע בהיר. זה לא היה מובן לי אז ולא מובן לי עכשיו... למה שזה יפריע? באותה מידה לא הפריע לי שמישהי לבשה שמלה בצבע דומה לשמלה שלי. הרי נראינו כ"כ שונות בכל מקרה, והאורחים מכירים אותי... וגם אם לא - אף אחד מהאורחים לא באמת יתבלבל לגבי מי הכלה. הכלה זאת זו שכולם באים לברך אותה, שמחייכת וזוהרת ובמרכז תשומת הלב ביחד עם החתן. זו שהפוקוס עליה ויש צלמים מסביב. וזה לא קשור למה היא לובשת, כמה מנצנצת ומפוארת השמלה, כמה השיער והאיפור מגונדרים או לא. בחייאת... מי שעלול להתבלבל הוא אולי אנשים רחוקים שלא מכירים את הזוג - ולא אמורים להיות יותר מ-10 כאלה בכל חתונה נורמלית (כן, זה לא נראה לי נורמלי להזמין 100 אורחים שלא מכירים את הזוג, גם אם הם עובדים עם ההורים).

ונגיד שהגיעה מישהי עם שמלה לבנה ואיפור ושיער וכו' וכו' והיא נראית "כלתית" יותר מהכלה. הרי ברור שהפדיחה שלה - היא נראית פתטית לגמרי מהצד, וכולן יודעות את זה. ואם לא מדובר במישהי כזו, אלא מישהי שסתם לבשה שמלה קצרה בהירה, עם או בלי הדפס/חגורה/וואטבר, אז מה הביג דיל? ומישהי שכל חטאה הוא ללבוש חולצה או מכנסיים או חצאית בצבע לבן?... לא נראה לכן מופרך קצת?


מישהי הזכירה את עניין החתנים. האמת - שזה נכון, והרבה יותר מבלבל. כבר קרה לי שלא הכרתי טוב את החתן וכשנכנסתי בירכתי בטעות את אחיו - שהיה מאוד דומה לו ולבש חליפה ועניבה מהודרות, בדיוק כמו החתן... אז אם כבר, למה זה לא מפריע לכן שמגיעים אורחים בחליפה?


----------



## גליאל (2/7/14)

גיסתי, האחות היחידה של בעלי 
הופיע בחתונה שלי לפני 15 שנה בשמלה לבנה ארוכה ועם תסרוקת פרחים לבנים בשיער.
חוצפה שאין כמותה!


----------



## fluppster (2/7/14)

הגעתי מהראשי - פעם חייתי בפורום הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מסכימה שזה ממש מיותר ללבוש שמלה לבנה לחתונה שאת לא הכלה בה. יש מספיק שמלות אחרות שאפשר ללבוש, אני שומרת את השמלות הלבנות שלי לאירועים שהם אינם חתונות.

ואתרום קצת מנסיוני האישי - בחתונה שלי אמנם לא נתקלתי בדבר כזה. אגב, לא נראה לי שהייתי נכנסת לדרמות אם מישהי הייתה באה בלבן, אין מה להיכנס בגלל זה לרגשות שליליים, אבל כנראה שהייתי חושבת שהיא סתם חסרת טאקט...
אבל היו לי 2 חתונות (עם אותו חתן): הראשונה חילונית בארץ, והשניה אזרחית בפראג. היינו שם עם ההורים שלי, אמו ואחותו של החתן. אני הבאתי את שמלת הכלה שלי שלבשתי לחתונה בארץ כדי ללבוש אותה שוב בפראג - השקעתי בה לא מעט כסף, למה לא ליהנות ממנה עד הסוף? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ביום החתונה עצמו התארגנתי בבוקר במספרה ליד המלון, לבשתי את השמלה והייתי שוב לחלוטין כלתית. ירדנו נרגשים ללובי של המלון לפגוש את שאר המשפחה, ופתאום אני קולטת שאמא של בעלי לובשת חולצה לבנה וחצאית לבנה... אתן מבינות? אפילו לא שמלה. הייתה יכולה לשבור בקלות את הלבן עם חצאית או חולצה בצבע אחר, אבל לא - חולצה לבנה וחצאית לבנה.
אז אמנם זאת לא הייתה החתונה הרשמית, אבל כולם ידעו שאני בהחלט מתכננת להיות כלה שוב, אז מה הקטע של ללבוש דווקא לבן? ועוד אם החתן?
אמרתי לבעלי שזה ממש מוזר. הוא אמר שהיא כנראה לא ראתה את זה כחתונה אמיתית, כי החתונה הייתה כבר בארץ, ופה זה יותר בשביל הרישום. חוץ מזה שהיא רוסיה, וכנראה שברוסיה זה לא ממש אישו. לא עשיתי סצנה כמובן, פשוט שתקתי ונהניתי מהחתונה הקצרה, האינטימית והמקסימה הזו. 

בקיצור, אני מבינה את זה שזה מפריע שאורחת מגיעה לחתונה בשמלה לבנה. אבל אני אישית ממש לא הייתי לוקחת את זה ללב, זאת פאדיחה של האורחת, לא של הכלה.


----------



## MacabreDoll (2/7/14)

בפולניה לימדו אותי 
שלא לובשים לבן לחתונה, זה בא מתוך כוונה לכבד את הכלה ואני מאוד מסכימה עם זה
חסרים צבעים יפים ללבוש? נו באמת


----------



## דרדסית85 (2/7/14)

מה עם צבעים בהירים? 
גם מהם אני נמנעת בחתונות-וורוד בייבי יכול להיראות לבן בתאורת ערב חזקה...


----------



## MacabreDoll (2/7/14)

תלוי כמה בהיר 
אם זה יכול להראות לבן בתאורה,  אז באמת מוטב שלא
כל התירוצים האלה, זה לא לבן זה אוף וואיט... נו מה
תלבשו כחול רויאל, ירוק,  אדום,  בורדו או סגול, לא חסרים צבעים מקסימים לבגדים


----------



## זברה28 (2/7/14)

כוננות יין אדום


----------



## Princess Lotta (2/7/14)

בחופה עצמה כל כך פחדתי שהידיים ירעדו לי 
ואתלכלך שהלכתי על יין לבן - שאני די שונאת, אגב!


----------



## LOLI152 (2/7/14)

אני מהראשי  
אנחנו בחבורה שלנו, הבנות, אנחנו מהמהדרות.
לא רק ש-אסור- לבוא עם לבן לחתונה של מישהי אחרת, גם אדום לא ממש מקובל. זה עוד פתוח לדיון, אבל שוב, גם לא מקובל. לא מתעלים על הכלה (לא שזה אפשרי, אבל עדיין) .. יש מספיק צבעים יפים בעולם


----------



## דרדסית85 (2/7/14)

באמת? מה הקטע עם אדום?


----------



## LOLI152 (2/7/14)

שזה כאילו צבע מאוד דומיננטי 
ובולט וחזק ומושך תשומת לב... והרעיון הוא שלא מושכים תשומת לב מהכלה...


----------



## דרדסית85 (2/7/14)

הבנתי


----------



## elinoket (3/7/14)

מסכימה! 
בחתונה שלי ביקשתי מחברות/משפחה לא לבוא עם אדום (במיוחד כי חברה סיפרה לי שבחתונה של אחיה כולם החמיאו לה ולא לכלה כי היא לבשה מקסי אדומה...)


----------



## סאטורן1 (2/7/14)

האמת, פעם ראיתי תמונה של כלה עם חברות שלה 
שהכלה לא בלטה בתמונה, כי החברה לבשה שמלה בצבע מאוד חזק והשאר בצבעים יותר סולידים...אז היא גנבה את הפוקוס. וזה גם זה לא היה אדום. (אבל יש גבול לכמה אפשר לדרוש, לא?)


----------



## Fufu The Girl (3/7/14)

אני אישית חושבת שזאת כבר ממש הגזמה... 
לא לבוא עם אדום?
בחיים לא שמעתי על זה!

אז מה נשאר? 
לא לבן, לא צבעים בהירים, לא אדום... נשאר לאורחות להגיע רק עם שחור או כחול...

כמו שאמרתי קודם, בת דודה שלי לבשה לבן, וזה לא ממש הפריע לי.
ויותר מזה, גיסתי לבשה שמלה אדומה ארוכה, ולא רק שזה לא הפריע לי, אני אמרתי לה ללכת על השמלה (כשהיא עוד לא הייתה סגורה עליה), כי היא הייתה ממש יפה!

בסופו של דבר, אני לא חושבת שצריך להגביל את האורחים מה ללבוש, יש גבול לכמות הדרישות שאפשר לדרוש מהאורחים.
סך הכל, כולם יודעים מי זה החתן ומי זאת הכלה, וגם אם מישהו לא יודע, אני בטוחה שבחתונה עצמה הוא ידע ולא יתבלבל...


----------



## דרדסית85 (3/7/14)

מסכימה,זה מתחיל להישמע מוגזם מידי 
לא התכנסנו כדי לשמוח בשמחת הזוג? למה זה חייב להיות כל כך קשה ואפילו "מפחיד" ?


----------



## רוזי וקיידי (2/7/14)

אני עדיין לא במקום הזה..אז אנסה לענות  
בגלל שנהוג לא לבוא בלבוש לבן, אני לא הייתי באה...
לא בגלל שיתבלבלו כי דיי ברור מי הכלה, אבל זה הנוהג..

חברה טובה שלי התחתנה וחברה של אח של החתן באה בשימלה לבנה..והיא גם אמרה לפני שהיא תבוא. כאמו של החתן אמרה לה לא ללבוש לבןף היא התחילה לבכות ואמרה שהיא לא מבינה מה רוצים ממנה.

חברתי התעצבנה אבל לא הראתה את זה כלפי חוץ.
בחתונה, כולם באו בבחורה עם הלבן במבטים לא הכי נעימים...

ילדה קטנה שרוצה ללבוש לבן זה מילא, לדעתי בחורה יכולה ללבוש משהו אחר...למרות שאישית לא רואה בזה כזה ביג דיל אבל מודה שהיה לי צורם....


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/7/14)

בזמן האירוע ממש לא שמתי לב מה כל אחת לבשה, 
כשקיבלתי את האלבום עצבן אותי לגלות שלמעט השושבינות, הפציעו לי שלוש אורחות בשמלה לבנה (אחת מהן הגדילה ועשתה והשתמשה בחגורה בצבע כסף) וזה קצת עצבן אותי..

כשהלכנו לסגור תפריט באולם ראיתי מישהי שהייתי משוכנעת שהיא הכלה, ואז פתאום אמרו "לקבלת הכלה.." ונכנסה הכלה האמיתית. וואלה, נראה לי מוגזם...


----------

